# The pedal for you at-home jammers who want feedback!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This was posted on another forum. Given my guitars don't always like to keep a good screech going, this intrigues me.






Dan gets good mileage from his miniature whammy, so this interests me.

Besides, who doesn't want to wow audiences with feedback from a perfectly clean tone?!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I liked this one from Fender. Never ever saw it in stores, though.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Been looking for a deal on that Fender one for a while now. But it's hard to find and people want a fortune used. For instance there's one here on Kijiji for $300 right now:

"Fender Runaway Treadle 
Feedback based expression pedal 
Discontinued - pretty rare 
Brand new 
$300 
Check out Reverb. 
These routinely go for $600 - $700 due to rarity. 
As a result, my price on this brand new one is quite firm. "

I have the newish Boss FB-2 which I love, but the feedback dies suddenly when you release the pedal. Look likes the Digitech one fades in and out nicely. I'd sure like to try one, and may even buy one if it really impresses.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fender has one of these?

And none of you told me?


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Had. I think it was available for a _very _short time. Either they didn't sell, or the license agreement for the tech inside went sour.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Interesting...almost like ehx freeze kind of thing goin on...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Boss DF-2 and a Line 6 Dr. Distorto which is a kind of improved digital version of the DF-2. For my money, the Fender unit - which I wish I had - is the most musically expressive and usable of the lot. Glad that Digitech saw fit to include momentary switching, and that a broader range of feedback overtones were provided. No bloody idea what use the LED display is though.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That'd be neat, but I already have near uncontrollable feedback. Something to do with a 335, a 15 inch speaker, and 3 drive pedals...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I have a Boss DF-2 and a Line 6 Dr. Distorto which is a kind of improved digital version of the DF-2. For my money, the Fender unit - which I wish I had - is the most musically expressive and usable of the lot. Glad that Digitech saw fit to include momentary switching, and that a broader range of feedback overtones were provided. No bloody idea what use the LED display is though.


So you know if you're maxing out the amount of feedback visually as well as via audio. Not necessary but visual appeal doesn't hurt.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> That'd be neat, but I already have near uncontrollable feedback. Something to do with a 335, a 15 inch speaker, and 3 drive pedals...


Hehe. I get feedback alright, it's just not always the note I want!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> That'd be neat, but I already have near uncontrollable feedback. Something to do with a 335, a 15 inch speaker, and 3 drive pedals...


You, sir, are rock n' roll. I tip my hat to you.

Also @Budda this pedal looks extremely cool.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

garrettdavis275 said:


> You, sir, are rock n' roll. I tip my hat to you.
> 
> Also @Budda this pedal looks extremely cool.


In Nova Scotia guitar plays you.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> In Nova Scotia guitar plays you.


The east is a cruel mistress, but I like her!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> In Nova Scotia guitar plays you.


Is that a nod to Yaacov Smirnoff?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Is that a nod to Yaacov Smirnoff?


More or less a nod to previous nods to Mr. Smirnoff.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The Fender Runaway was $380 Canadian brand new.
I know because I bought one.
It was only available on the Fender website.
They were never sold in stores even though they said in the video posted above you could go to a Fender dealer to buy one.
When I bought mine I inquired first with L&M after seeing the video.
At first they said they could get me one but a week later they called back and said they couldn't and refunded my deposit.
It was a limited run and no plans were ever mentioned to make more that I ever heard of.
I forget exactly how many they made.
It might have been 250 but don't quote me on that.
I could be mistaken but I believe that was in 2012 and if I recall correctly they sold out in pretty short order, like maybe two months.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you still own it, and do you like it?

I wonder what the story is behind its discontinuance. It's not like Fender doesn't make pedals, and it's not like they wouldn't have the capital to bring it to market.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Do you still own it, and do you like it?
> 
> I wonder what the story is behind its discontinuance. It's not like Fender doesn't make pedals, and it's not like they wouldn't have the capital to bring it to market.


Fender, like Gibson and a few others, seems to do market research to find out what people want - and then do exactly the opposite. Maybe it's just a timing thing - they do seem to get back to what's important, once everyone else has already done it and the market is saturated.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I do still own mine and I do like it for what it is.
It's quite an interesting pedal.
I've put it up for sale several times ... only because I don't use it enough to allocate that much space on my pedal board.
I even posted it here once.
I won't give it away though, which why it hasn't sold any time I've posted an ad.
It cost a lot of money and the value just keeps going up and up and mine is in such pristine condition.
Just like how I wouldn't sell a Klon Centaur for $90 just cuz it's old.


Edited:
I no longer have the Runaway.
I was in a music store and I overheard someone talking about them.
Perhaps someone from this board?
I walked over and told the two guys I had one and would be willing to answer questions if they liked.
After one of the guys left the other offered me $500 for it so I struck the deal.
I wasn't using it anyway. Just not a good fit for my style.


----------

